# Ocean: 2nd and 3rd Weekly Trains Returning



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 16, 2021)

VIA has announced that the Ocean's second weekly frequency will return on December 8th with departures from Montreal and Halifax now on Sunday and Wednesday. The third frequency will return in June 2022.

The second consist appears to be a hybrid like the first with a mixture of Renaissance and Budd equipment.

The Berths (Sections) in the 'Chateau' sleepers still aren't being sold but there are 'Cabins for 3' available (old style Drawing Rms)


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 16, 2021)

I am really looking forward to when the sections come back because that has to be the best bed on rails. And it's affordable too. That and my friends I did part of the Trans Siberian with want to ride VIA all the way from Halifax to Vancouver. And they are used to sharing a space with others already, but I can get two other friends to come and we can have the complete section part of a Manor to ourselves.


----------



## Urban Sky (Nov 19, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> I am really looking forward to when the sections come back because that has to be the best bed on rails. And it's affordable too. That and my friends I did part of the Trans Siberian with want to ride VIA all the way from Halifax to Vancouver. And they are used to sharing a space with others already, but I can get two other friends to come and we can have the complete section part of a Manor to ourselves.


That sounds like an epic trip! I don't get why dorm-style shared-rooms are as ubiquitous in North American hostels as they seem to be everywhere else, but dorm-style sleeper compartments seem to be unthinkable...


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Nov 19, 2021)

I’ve been wanted to take this train forever.
As soon as we can, my wife and I will come up with an excuse to take it!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 19, 2021)

Urban Sky said:


> That sounds like an epic trip! I don't get why dorm-style shared-rooms are as ubiquitous in North American hostels as they seem to be everywhere else, but dorm-style sleeper compartments seem to be unthinkable...



I don't either. To be honest at first I found it rather strange in Russia sharing a room with some random strangers but it was actually really charming. It was a great way to make new friends. I don't consider the sections on VIA to be the same just because they really aren't that private. The reason we have to do sections though is so my Russian friends can afford it. If they are lucky they are making like 150 dollars a month. It would take forever to save up for a bedroom and then we wouldn't all be together.


----------



## joelkfla (Nov 19, 2021)

New Simply Railway video of a trip in a Renaissance sleeper:


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Nov 23, 2021)

Just watched that video by Thibault (Simply Railway) last night. Seeing his views of the scenery make me regret we weren't able to take the Ocean on one leg of our 1981 trip to Nova Scotia. We tried to reserve a compartment in the Ocean for the return trip but it was sold out.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 23, 2021)

I watched this last night and loved it. I have always wanted to take the Ocean (rather than the Canadian) because I love rivers and am not comfortable with high mountains, so I knew I would love the scenery. Plus it’s closer for me to get to when the Adirondack comes back.

Now, thanks to this video, I will know exactly what to expect and how everything works when I do eventually get a chance to go.

Thibault’s train journeys are a joy to watch at any time. But they have been a special treat to have while I am not traveling long distances yet myself.


----------



## Exvalley (Nov 23, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Thibault’s train journeys are a joy to watch at any time. But they have been a special treat to have while I am not traveling long distances yet myself.


I am amazed at all of the places he globetrots to. He either has a very understanding employer or a very healthy trust fund.


----------



## TheVig (Nov 23, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I am amazed at all of the places he globetrots to. He either has a very understanding employer or a very healthy trust fund.



He mentioned in one video of his, he works for Alstom I believe.


----------



## jiml (Nov 23, 2021)

TheVig said:


> He mentioned in one video of his, he works for Alstom I believe.


Correct.


----------



## Exvalley (Nov 23, 2021)

I was aware that he worked for Alstom. I am just shocked that his job allows him to travel as much as he does. Take a look at his video history. He really gets around.


----------



## jiml (Nov 23, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I was aware that he worked for Alstom. I am just shocked that his job allows him to travel as much as he does. Take a look at his video history. He really gets around.


While he's working (Alstom Missouri) and travelling in North America, his brother films trains in Europe under the same banner. He did a mini bio on YouTube some time ago, but I believe it's no longer there. You used to be able to write to him directly as well.


----------



## Exvalley (Nov 23, 2021)

jiml said:


> While he's working (Alstom Missouri) and travelling in North America, his brother films trains in Europe under the same banner.


Ah... That makes sense.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 23, 2021)

jiml said:


> While he's working (Alstom Missouri) and travelling in North America, his brother films trains in Europe under the same banner.



Wait—I’m confused. The man in the European train videos looks like the one in the American train videos. Unless they’re twins, am I missing something?


----------



## jiml (Nov 23, 2021)

The gentleman we're most familiar with does the majority of the videos on both sides of the ocean, but while he was (maybe still is) working in Missouri his brother submitted several videos of European trains. I don't recall seeing the brother on-camera, but may have missed it if he was. Thibault himself didn't start appearing at the beginning and end of his videos until fairly recently. They started with simple sub-titles and ambient sound.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 23, 2021)

jiml said:


> The gentleman we're most familiar with does the majority of the videos on both sides of the ocean, but while he was (maybe still is) working in Missouri his brother submitted several videos of European trains. I don't recall seeing the brother on-camera, but may have missed it if he was. Thibault himself didn't start appearing at the beginning and end of his videos until fairly recently. They started with simple sub-titles and ambient sound.



Oh I see. Thank you, jiml.


----------

